# Strand Study Bible



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 20, 2009)

Has anyone looked over a copy of the Strand Study Bible?

Strand Study Bible

Opinions?

AMR


----------



## bookslover (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't say I've heard either of it or Mr. Strand. There isn't all that much information about the Bible at the website, so it's hard to tell which "flavor" of Christianity he belongs to.


----------



## David (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't say I have ever heard of it, or the author. Being in Australia, it certainly wasn't advertised on TV here. It certainly sounds interesting, and if it weren't for the hefty price tag, I'd order a copy right now. I wonder why it costs so much for a mere hardcover?


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 20, 2009)

From the sample page that's shown on the website, and the church with which the author of the notes is associated, the notes will almost certainly have a heavy dispensational slant. I wouldn't touch it with a 6 cubit pole. (Ezekiel's cubits)

Also - if anyone checks out the website, the link on the website for "Birth Certificate" (where the author sells "Birth in Christ Certificates" to hang on your wall) contains pictures of the product which is a blatant 2nd commandment violation. The fact that the author sells such junk doesn't help change my mind about what I would expect from his study bible notes.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 20, 2009)

The birth certificate is horrendous. 

It is endorsed by Todd Friel. I'm guessing it's somewhere along the lines of MacArthur's dispensationalism?

I would still recommend the ESV study bible, or better yet, the Reformation study bible (Sproul) to all my members. One can scarcely go wrong with Sproul.


----------



## baron (Oct 20, 2009)

The price tag of $99.95 turned me off for a hardcover bible. Not enough information there for me to purchase. I would think it would lean Dispensational since a couple of the endorsements come from Liberty University.


----------



## Michael (Oct 20, 2009)

It sounds as if all of the notes are his [Strand's]. Very Scofield-ish in that regard if you ask me.

The Birth Certificate is deplorable.


----------

